# Debussy or Ravel?



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Which string quartet of them is your favorite and why. It's interesting to know opinions beyond only mentioning the piece in question.

Mine it's Ravel because its combination of delicacy and magic is just unique. Also like its suggestions of Eastern music. A lovely and human creation.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Ravel for me too. It is possibly my favorite string quartet outside of Beethoven. When I first heard it when I was getting into classical, I was simply blown away by the lushness of the harmonies. The Debussy is a fine work but doesn’t quite captivate me as much.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Ravel's seems to me more lyrical and tuneful, so I liked it better before. Debussy's feels more abstract and gritty, and I've started finding it more interesting than Ravel's.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I prefer the Ravel SQ. Tbh, I've never been a big fan of the Debussy SQ. Of all the biggest SQs it's possibly my least favourite. I don't dislike it, I just find it hugely overrated. Contentious but that's just how I feel.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Sorry to be that guy in this thread, but I like them both equally.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> Sorry to be that guy in this thread, but I like them both equally.


I'll be the other guy with the same opinion. :tiphat:


----------



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

They are both masterpieces of the genre (IMO), incredibly well written, using string techniques very effectively, and have many original ideas. I'd probably lean towards the Ravel, because I love it's luscious, creamy texture - in particular the first 15 seconds.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> Sorry to be that guy in this thread, but I like them both equally.





Art Rock said:


> I'll be the other guy with the same opinion. :tiphat:


Make room for one more, please.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Brahmsian Colors said:


> Make room for one more, please.


And then there are people like me who listen to them both at the same time, like they're one big piece.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Manxfeeder said:


> And then there are people like me who listen to them both at the same time, like they're one big piece.


both simultaneously?


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Brahmsian Colors said:


> Make room for one more, please.


And another fence sitter here.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Ravel's by a nose. A little bit more "exotic" than the very fine Debussy.


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

I'll say Debussy by a nose, just because Debussy changed music so much, came up with a whole new new approach that was more about mood than melody. Debussy has some influences, a bit of Schumann, a bit of Grieg, even a bit of Wagner, but is more-or-less an original, going off in a new direction; even avoiding the traditional forms such as the symphony and key signatures.

Ravel is also great, though, but in a different way. Ravel looked backward as much as he looked forward; to Mussorgsky (_Pictures at an Exhibition_); to Johann Strauss (_La Valse_); to Francois Couperin (_Le Tambou de Couperin_). In this sense, Ravel didn't match Debussy's level of creativity and independent spirit. Ravel couldn't entirely shake off those who came before him. But what Ravel lacked, he made up for with great craftsmanship. When I listen to Ravel, I feel as though great organization has gone into every note, every phrasing, and every nuance of orchestral shading. It's all very meticulous. Vaughan Williams was right to go to Ravel for a bit of tightening up his technique.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I'll admit to choosing more often to listen to the Ravel, but I absolutely love the Debussy as well. It is almost a toss-up for me, but the Ravel will in the end get the nod. The opening movement is among my favorite quartet movements. And the remainder is nearly its equal.

I'm glad the Ravel and Debussy are generally coupled on discs. It allows me to access both easily during a listening session. And though I generally choose more often to listen to the Ravel, I usually end up listening also to the accompanying Debussy.

Two fine works I wouldn't want my universe to be without.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I like both and couldn't choose between them.


----------



## gregorx (Jan 25, 2020)

One time when Ravel surpassed Debussy. I love both of them, but Debussy was, for me, better in every way (except the SQ!). Debussy was an innovator and a creative genius, Ravel a technical perfectionist. Both top ten in my book.


----------

